# Need Movers from DXB to the USA



## sulu762 (Sep 10, 2011)

It's that time to move back to the USA (west coast) and I am looking for a company to ship my household goods.

My company provided me the names of two companies, but it is unlikely that they have offices in the USA. I'm looking for a company who has offices in the USA where I can pound on a desk (figuratively) in case I have problems receiving / tracking my shipment.

Any ideas out there? I searched the forum but only located recommendations shipping to DXB.


----------



## YankeeDoodleDandy (Jan 27, 2012)

sulu762 said:


> It's that time to move back to the USA (west coast) and I am looking for a company to ship my household goods.
> 
> My company provided me the names of two companies, but it is unlikely that they have offices in the USA. I'm looking for a company who has offices in the USA where I can pound on a desk (figuratively) in case I have problems receiving / tracking my shipment.
> 
> Any ideas out there? I searched the forum but only located recommendations shipping to DXB.




****
At this time, I would steer you away from Relogulf! it's a long story and happy to share. Flatrate has our stuff in NJ awaiting the final payment and won't deliver. this has been going on now since December.
YDD


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Watch out for the non delivery. Heard a story where a company never paid and their stuff set for months. Then the months and months of storage on top, made them unable to get their stuff at all!!!!


----------



## sulu762 (Sep 10, 2011)

YankeeDoodleDandy said:


> ****
> At this time, I would steer you away from Relogulf! it's a long story and happy to share. Flatrate has our stuff in NJ awaiting the final payment and won't deliver. this has been going on now since December.
> YDD



Thank you all for the insight. I'll make sure that my company does not choose Relogulf (which was one of the recommended companies).


----------



## siaki (Dec 14, 2011)

Agree, *stay away from RELOGULF* and RELO in general anywhere in the world, had lot of issues starting from the contract, ending with boxes lost and extra 1000 dollars ransom to be paid to release the stuff held as hostage. I did the mistake of not checking the forums before and this is the result!


----------



## OnTheCamel (Aug 29, 2012)

Can anyone please recommend movers going the other way? US to Dubai?


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

Euro Movers International do Dubai -> USA and USA -> Dubai. I only heard good things about them, and I'm doing my relocation with them at the moment and everything is working out right now.


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

OnTheCamel said:


> Can anyone please recommend movers going the other way? US to Dubai?


My company is working with Vanpac Intl to ship my stuff from Hou to Dubai. 

Can't comment on quality of service yet but my company thinks they do a pretty decent job.


----------



## OnTheCamel (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Tenshi & Houstonian. I will contact them.


----------



## caramel camel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh no, I have signed up with Relogulf. Anyone used Move ONE?
Facepalm.


----------



## siaki (Dec 14, 2011)

caramel camel said:


> Oh no, I have signed up with Relogulf. Anyone used Move ONE?
> Facepalm.


I have been forced to use a lawyer with Relogulf, more than a year and still nothing... do ur best to avoid those guys, u know what u will be facin... check complaintboard on the web about them


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

We used move one, and everything is going well so far!


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

OnTheCamel said:


> Can anyone please recommend movers going the other way? US to Dubai?


I was very happy with Brauns International. I moved from the DC area, so I used their Ashburn VA branch, but I believe they have other locations.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Small world... Moving from Dubai to Ashburn currently!


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

terdubai said:


> Small world... Moving from Dubai to Ashburn currently!


Yes, but is Ashburn really a place? I thought it was just the more polite way to say "stuff right around Dulles Airport".

Good luck with the move.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

It's really a place  Town about 10 min from IAD.


----------



## Jayrue (Nov 28, 2012)

caramel camel said:


> Oh no, I have signed up with Relogulf. Anyone used Move ONE?
> Facepalm.


Bad news! Do NOT give them money or belongings, you probably won't see either again. A friend is dealing with them right now, with no hope of recovering belongings or payment.


----------



## siaki (Dec 14, 2011)

Jayrue said:


> Bad news! Do NOT give them money or belongings, you probably won't see either again. A friend is dealing with them right now, with no hope of recovering belongings or payment.


Agree completely, had some goods stolen in transit (while other lost) and after 1 year haven't seen any money from the insurance they said I had (but I am guessing they got the cash and never did it)...


----------



## Brain_ (Jun 16, 2013)

Crowne International is not bad. I used them moving back from China to Germany. It all depends on the local guys really.
Recently I used Writers Relocation. They are well organised and fast.

Good luck


----------

